# Landmaster UTV ??



## valiant (Jan 29, 2012)

Does anyone have a Landmaster utv made by american sportworks?? I saw one at Tractor Supply and wondered if they are any good.
http://www.amsportworks.com/landmaster.php
Thanks


----------



## birddog5-555 (Feb 16, 2012)

*utv*

i have the 700 good one look at the 700 buldog at home depot you like it get the 4x4


----------



## Ole Crip (Feb 16, 2012)

Very loud, very slow, sounds like a lawn mower. My bud has one it just not what I would want...


----------

